# What Do You Guys Think Of This One



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Guys

Awaiting arrival of this with anticipation just love the look of it. What do you think?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice!

Got a couple of those....quartz-controlled balance wheel movements. And they all have that splodge of white goo. :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

:umnik: Ummmm don't like it at all.

Yeah, right!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn`t realise until seeing this thread that I have a space on my shelves that just matches one of those


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

liking that a lot!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Luch electronic? Rare and eclectic. Like it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tomshep said:


> Luch electronic? *Rare* and eclectic. Like it.


Not really...


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers Guys, Looking forward to receiving it. Glad to see its siblings on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

love it!


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

what is the brand?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

niko said:


> what is the brand?


Luch


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well let's see pictures once it arrives !! :notworthy:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice ,love the blue.

paul


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Arrived Friday from the Ukraine on a rather unattractive faux brown leather strap with a gold buckle? stainless case gold buckle go figure. Anyway I want to change the strap so thinking nice SS bracelet which I hope to source Monday. So will post pictures then. Overall the watch is in really nice condition.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

So here it is Luch Electronic. Have added a stainless bracelet & think its turned out rather well.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Adding the stainless bracelet was a good choice. The blue face really stands-out. :thumbsup:


----------

